
When Jack Dorsey Met Fred Wilson, And Other Twitter Tales (Book Excerpt) - dwynings
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/27/jack-dorsey-fred-wilson-twitter-book-excerpt/
======
tonystubblebine
I'm sure this is a fine book and would be interesting for many people, but
having seen part of this story first hand I can tell that it's been white
washed and isn't factually accurate. Odeo didn't run out of money for
instance. I don't know if the people telling the story were loose with the
details or if the writer was, but I don't think this is a retelling that
anyone here should pay much attention to.

